# I hate Windows XP!



## Cyngbaeld (May 20, 2004)

I used Window 98 since 99 and just got a refurb computer with xp on it and I don't like it. I have the system disk for 98, is there any reason I can't just use that?


----------



## 14yearpcmaker (Mar 11, 2007)

No, you can't use the windows 98 cd on an xp machine, because most likely, there isn't windows 98 drivers for machines that new. WHAT don't you like about WIndows XP? you aren't being specific enough. Does your machine meet xp's system requirements? Have you intalled Service Pack 2? Is it the colors of XP you dont like?
If that is the problem, then you can make XP look like windows 98 in 5 simple mouse clicks...you don't even have to download anything. Microsoft no longer supports windows 9x, and there is no more secuirty updates for it. Without these needed secuirty updates, you are MORE than likely to get viruses as soon as you connect to the internet. Have you intalled a good antivirus program on your computer? PLease do this: go to MY COMPUTER and RIGHT CLICK then CLICK PROPERTIES and tell us wat it says in there. Are you running XP PRO or HOME? WHat brand/model is this computer?


----------



## arabian knight (Dec 19, 2005)

True as other then the Looks XP works just like 98+ nothing is changed but a few GOOD things have been added like WAY better security. And now that Microsoft is No Longer supporting anything Older the XP with sp2 Nobody should be moving backwards to an older versions of Windows at all in this day in age.


----------



## HermitJohn (May 10, 2002)

Maybe win98 would have drivers (you might have to search internet for them) or maybe not. However you need a win98 install disk to install it. A restoration disk from another computer will probably not work. It is a ghosted image of how the computer it was originally meant for, came from the factory. That restored image wont know what to do when suddenly faced with totally different hardware environment and most likely wont even boot.


----------



## Cyngbaeld (May 20, 2004)

I have the install disk. I have new antivirus software. I have used 98 all this time and never have had a single virus.

I don't want to have to learn how to do things different. When I want to do things that I learned how in 98, lots of times it is different and it is frustrating. I'm getting old and set in my ways! LOL It is just a lot of little things that I go to do and it just isn't THERE and I have to try to figure out where it is and how to do it. Then I start whining and fussing..... 

It is XP Home. It is an emachine, I got it at a second hand store for 200$ when the old one finally died. It has service pack 2 on it. I figured out how to make it 'look' right, but stuff is still different. Like all the stuff on the start up that I don't want and can't figure out what it is or how to take it off. 

Are you SURE I can't have my old windows 98 that I'm comfortable with?


----------



## Gary in ohio (May 11, 2002)

You say you hate XP but didnt say what you hate about it. From a user standpoint there is very little different between xp and even win 95. From an admin standpoint even the differances are not that great and mainly for the better.


----------



## PcH8er (Jul 18, 2005)

You say you hate XP, wait till you try Vista. :lookout:


----------



## HermitJohn (May 10, 2002)

Cyngbaeld said:


> I have the install disk. I have new antivirus software. I have used 98 all this time and never have had a single virus.
> 
> I don't want to have to learn how to do things different. When I want to do things that I learned how in 98, lots of times it is different and it is frustrating. I'm getting old and set in my ways! LOL It is just a lot of little things that I go to do and it just isn't THERE and I have to try to figure out where it is and how to do it. Then I start whining and fussing.....
> 
> ...


Best thing is to find a cheap used second hardrive, swap it out with existing one and try win98 and see. Be prepared to go looking for drivers on internet ( www.driverguide.com for example) for any drivers not included with win98 install disk. Then if you have unsolvable problems, you can just swap back original hardrive with winXp and not have lost anything. It will boot up just as it does now. On a low end machine like this you probably will find drivers you need for most of the hardware. Even after win98 was abandoned by M$, some hardware manufacturers continued to produce w98 drivers for hardware they sold, just because win98 was so widely used.


----------



## tallpines (Apr 9, 2003)

I'm with Cyngbaeld on this one!

Have had XP for 18 months now and it just isn't as user friendly as far as I'm concerned.

I was brand new to computers when I got 98. I settled in rather quickly with it and it was.... well,..... friendly.

But this XP!
Even after 18 months-------its more like coarse grit sandpaper!

(And, I'm not smart enough about computers to get more explicit with my description.)


----------



## Jeff54321 (Jan 26, 2005)

I have come to appreciate XP over Win98 (after many months). Win98 is not that great and XP seems a bit more stable. Most say that Vista is not something that anyone is going to be happy with.


----------



## Kung (Jan 19, 2004)

There's a reason I have a Mac.  Yes, they make money too, but

a) in 1.5 years it's crashed exactly ONE time (and I knew darn well what I was doing would probably crash it)
b) it's supported
c) a heck of a lot easier to use than Windows - even the wife loves it

And now, you can load Windows Vista on a Mac as well. :goodjob:


----------



## Cyngbaeld (May 20, 2004)

I'm prob mostly griping cause I don't want to learn anything new. LOL


----------



## 14yearpcmaker (Mar 11, 2007)

THERE IS NOTHING NEW TO LEARN~!! My 79 year old neighbors can use xp and no one even taught them how to use it!! ~~WHAT~~ is it that you dont know HOW/WHERE to find it? Is it the control pannel? You can make the control pannel look like windows 9x. You can turn off that cornball welcome screen and make it startup like 9x. You can make the start menu look like windows 9x. Othern than those little things, there is no diffrence whatsoever between windows xp and 9x. (besides security and better performance) SO WHAT is it that you cant find!? You aren't being specific. If you aren't specific, we can't help you.


----------



## annie716 (Oct 4, 2006)

14yearpcmaker said:


> THERE IS NOTHING NEW TO LEARN~!! My 79 year old neighbors can use xp and no one even taught them how to use it!! ~~WHAT~~ is it that you dont know HOW/WHERE to find it? Is it the control pannel? You can make the control pannel look like windows 9x. You can turn off that cornball welcome screen and make it startup like 9x. You can make the start menu look like windows 9x. Othern than those little things, there is no diffrence whatsoever between windows xp and 9x. (besides security and better performance) SO WHAT is it that you cant find!? You aren't being specific. If you aren't specific, we can't help you.



Not trying to butt in but I if you could help me turn off anything I don't need for start up I would really appreciate. I loved 98 too but use xp at work so it's really more convenient for me now having xp at home too. The problem is that I don't think I have enough ram. compaq amd 3000+ 787mhz, 224mb ram. I've been told I can eliminate many things from xp start up that would save time but when I look at the start menu I don't see things that I know for sure that I don't need. One of these days I'll get around to ordering more ram when my animals stop eating all my cash! Anyway if you have any suggestions I'd be grateful.


----------



## 14yearpcmaker (Mar 11, 2007)

Sure, no problem! First, click on your start button, then click run. Once the run box comes up, type msconfig 


now you will come to a screen similar to this one










Click on the "tab" at the top that says "startup".
Now, if it isn't too much trouble, could you tell us what is in there?
You only have to list the name under "startup item".
You ram size is fine, but if you upgrade, you will see some better performance.


----------



## Cyngbaeld (May 20, 2004)

That is one of my main problems. There are a lot of things on the start menu and I can't figure out how to get them off. I knew how on 98. It is just a bunch of little things that add up to being rather annoying, especially with low vision problems. I can't see the icons well enough to know what they are.

14year, please don't yell. I wouldn't yell at you if you asked for help with your chickens.


----------



## 14yearpcmaker (Mar 11, 2007)

I wasn't yelling. Sorry if it sounded like I was. Just making the stuff that I needed to know/say in caps. Sorry!!  Please do what I posted for annie716. Then we should be able to remove some startup junk.


----------



## Cyngbaeld (May 20, 2004)

OK, thanks. That worked, I took off the stuff I didn't want on there. Mostly programs that don't need to run all the time, cause I don't use them much.

Appreciate the help.


----------



## annie716 (Oct 4, 2006)

14yearpcmaker said:


> Sure, no problem! First, click on your start button, then click run. Once the run box comes up, type msconfig
> 
> 
> now you will come to a screen similar to this one
> ...


This is what I have on that screen,

Aptiptaxx
Jusched
Hp Wireless Assistant
Syntpcpr
Syntpenh
I tuneshelper
gttask
eabsevr
cpqset
isburnwatcher
motivesb
bcmntray
ccapp
hpwuschd
issch
adobe update mgr.
adobe reader spe
alltel dsl checkup
hp digital imaging
kodak easyshare s
kodak software updater
microsoft office

Also did you screen print and paste into photobucket for the screen shot?

Thanks!


----------



## GrannyCarol (Mar 23, 2005)

I'll let 14yrpcmaker help you out with that, but one thing I do in similar circumstances is to google the various file names and programs that are running. Then I can make educated decisions as to what I need and what is junk or even harmful. Just glancing at it, I'm thinking that most of what you have there will turn out to be unnecessary. 

I really do like XP, because it manages memory so much better for one. It is the first OS to get ride of the DOS restrictions on core memory. I find it a lot more stable than 98 was and actually runs faster than 98 did, even on our more marginal machines. I don't like the way XP treats users as idiots and takes control out of our hands unless we are very clever. 

I'm not really very fond of Microsoft either. I hope to stay away from Vista.


----------



## arabian knight (Dec 19, 2005)

Well just think in about 2 to 3 years Even Windows XP will wave Goodbye, and Then Say Hello to Vista. As XP has a limited time left now, I read like around 2010 XP Will no longer be supported. Heck they have Already Stopped supporting XP with SP1, You Must be at SP2 now to get supported~!! And in a few months SP3 will be coming out and that with be the Last Update for Windows XP~~~ Then you say Windows Vista Please~~~


----------



## Cyngbaeld (May 20, 2004)

Well, I'm ready to chunk it now! It only PRETENDED to take the stuff off. It is still there.


----------



## Rocky Fields (Jan 24, 2007)

Hey.

Make your life simple and cut out the stress...check an xp for dummies type of book out of your local library and read it. An informed user is a smart user.

RF


----------



## mightybooboo (Feb 10, 2004)

Download regCleaner
http://www.worldstart.com/weekly-download/archives/reg-cleaner4.3.htm

With this you tab on StartUp List,tick the box you dont want and at bottom of screen click Remove Selected.

Thats it,and that start up is gone.

Ive heard some programs will reattach themselves to your start up list when you use them,but I wont swear to it,comps arent my strong point.

BooBoo :gromit:


----------



## HermitJohn (May 10, 2002)

Yep, many programs after being eliminated from startup will when run reinsert themselves into startup. I just dont use windows hardly ever anymore, but seems I remember there was a way to lock them out so they cant reinstall themselves to startup.

I am no win98 fan but still say if thats what you want you just have to try installing it. Since you apparently dont have a XP restore disk, this experimenting with win98 should be done with a spare hardrive so you arent left with no operating system. Bad idea not to make a ghosted image of your operating system to cdr or dvdr when you buy a computer without an install or restore disk. There are free programs that can do this assuming you have a cd burner or dvd burner. If not, then backup images can be stored on separate partition on current hardrive or on a partition on a spare hardrive. Its expensive if your hardrive goes to hardrive heaven or the operating system just corrupts to point of unuseability and you have no way to reinstall it or restore an earlier ghosted image of it.


----------



## HermitJohn (May 10, 2002)

Here is a freeware program called Startup Buddy that lets you make changes. http://www.downloadjunction.com/product/software/83253/index.html

Here is another: http://www.glarysoft.com/quick-startup/

Seems to be plenty of these kind of programs (look for freeware startup manager when you search) so just have to keep looking until you find one you like and does what you need.


----------



## KCM (Sep 26, 2005)

How can I copy the start-up list?

How can I know which start-ups I don't need?


----------



## Cornhusker (Mar 20, 2003)

Cyngbaeld said:


> Well, I'm ready to chunk it now! It only PRETENDED to take the stuff off. It is still there.


Did you restart?
that doesn't kill the process, it just prevents it from starting next time.
When I first went to XP, I hated it, but you couldn't give me a win 98 machine now.
I'm pretty sure I'll hate vista too.


----------

